# ALTQ and high bandwidth



## romeor (May 9, 2012)

Hi again,

I try to shape a 100 Mbit/s channel for FTP and UDP traffic, so one could not bother another.
I use PF's ALTQ with HSFC. 



```
altq on em0 bandwidth 99Mb hfsc queue { std_up ftp_up sig_up }
    queue std_up bandwidth 8% hfsc (default realtime 2% ecn )
    queue ftp_up bandwidth 46% qlimit 500 hfsc (realtime 39% ecn)
    queue sig_up bandwidth 46% qlimit 500 hfsc (realtime 39% ecn)

altq on em1 bandwidth 99Mb hfsc queue { std_down ftp_down sig_down }
    queue std_down bandwidth 8% hfsc (default realtime 2% ecn )
    queue ftp_down bandwidth 46% qlimit 500 hfsc (realtime 39% ecn)
    queue sig_down bandwidth 46% qlimit 500 hfsc (realtime 39%  ecn)
```

When *I* use these rules for 10 Mbit/s bandwidth, it works fine: if in FTP download process *I* start iperf, it works fine and shapes it so both run at approximately at 5 Mbit/s.  But in a situation with 100 Mbit/s iperf just kills the FTP traffic. Is it iperf's specific or the same will be in real situation with UDP transmission software? Can *I* test it with some other software? (what software?)


----------



## bbzz (May 9, 2012)

What do you mean _kills_ the FTP traffic? You could test UDP with TFTP transfer.


----------



## romeor (May 10, 2012)

I mean that after *I* launch iperf with -b 100M option, FTP traffic just goes to 0 b/s.


----------

